
Always check your new server IP addresses - spajus
https://varaneckas.com/blog/check-your-ip/
======
btown
[https://mxtoolbox.com/](https://mxtoolbox.com/) is a useful tool for doing
this check; simply type blacklist:your_ip and you can check against all major
spam blacklists.

From what I've heard and seen, DO, EC2, and Linode address blocks are more
likely than not to be blacklisted by default. For transactional mail, you're
much better off using something like Mailgun, Socketlabs, or Sendgrid. Some
amount of marketing emails can also be sent through those services, but if you
don't fit within the patterns they support, and if you're confident in taking
control of your own mail reputation, you'll want to look at lesser-known VPS
hosting companies whose IP blocks aren't blacklisted.

~~~
dx034
Thanks, that should really have been in the main post. But does that check
also include the filters that Google and Facebook likely use? I guess Facebook
doesn't use Spam mail filters?

~~~
btown
If you qualify and are willing to pay, you can use Return Path which
integrates with the big providers and has visibility into where you're placed
in the inbox. But in general it can be hard to even get reports when someone
clicks the Spam button in Gmail! If you're a large volume sender you might be
able to get into
[https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6254652?hl=en](https://support.google.com/mail/answer/6254652?hl=en)
but in general, for smaller senders and B2B sales outreaches, it's unlikely
they'll give access. Other providers have things like
[https://help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN3438.html](https://help.yahoo.com/kb/SLN3438.html)
which can give you granular feedback. And of course set up and monitor your
DMARC feedback addresses!

------
dzhiurgis
How is it acceptable to sell service on a spammed IP addresses?

Aren't providers supposed to prevent this?

Sorry/Uzuojauta.

~~~
forgottenpass
_How is it acceptable to sell service on a spammed IP addresses?_

Tying assessments of trust to IP addresses through blacklisting is crude
mechanism, and becomes more and more susceptible to type 1 errors as demand on
the v4 address space reduces the time between address reassignment.

But it's an easy mechanism to implement, so basically nobody using it wants to
admit it's flawed or learn to deal with it's unreliability.

